# Electric projector screen help



## HossHuge (Jan 24, 2012)

Hey everybody,

How do I connect the wires to open and close it?  There are three wires that come out from the side of it  (red, black and white).  I tried using a power cable with a switch to the red and black but nothing happened.

Any ideas?

Thanks.


----------



## silkstone (Jan 24, 2012)

Doesn't have a manual?


----------



## HossHuge (Jan 25, 2012)

silkstone said:


> Doesn't have a manual?



I got it off a guy who doesn't speak English. And without manual

I know that I have to connect it to a switch connected through my house power but look at this mess.


----------



## robal (Jan 25, 2012)

Try other connecting power to other pair.
You've got only 3 options: red+white, red+black and white+black

Are you sure this screen is mains-voltage powered ?   Otherwise you'll damage it.


----------



## HossHuge (Jan 25, 2012)

robal said:


> Are you sure this screen is mains-voltage powered ?   Otherwise you'll damage it.



According to this I do.

http://www.cinemasource.com/articles/screen_wire.pdf


----------

